# What is this?



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

I was given this as a emersed growing plant and cannot figure out what it is. Looks to be converting well. Any ideas?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

It looks to me like Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata ("Cuba"?).


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes. Still converting.


----------



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh yeah. Bummer. Thanks.


----------

